# Post a Transformation Pic of yourself!



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey Guys and Gals this thread is to post progress that you have made through this life journey of Training . I wouldnt say im un motivated at the moment but just think i look sh!t and need to see some light haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

This was 10 weeks difference last year from start of prep to 2 weeks out. Think I've got some more somewhere


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

liam0810 said:


> This was 10 weeks difference last year from start of prep to 2 weeks out. Think I've got some more somewhere


10 weeks? Damn!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

superpube said:


> 10 weeks? Damn!


i drop weight quick mate! too quick sometimes!


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

superpube said:


> 10 weeks? Damn!


****,I know!

Was thinking the same thing.

Amazing transformation.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

liam0810 said:


> i drop weight quick mate! too quick sometimes!


Dare I ask what 'supplements' were involved?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

View attachment 166367


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 166368
View attachment 166369
View attachment 166370
View attachment 166371
View attachment 166372
View attachment 166373


1-About 3yrs ago before I'd ever trained

2-First ever bulk(natty)

3-First ever cut(natty)

4-Had 3 months off of the gym

5-Bulk

6-Me now


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

superpube said:


> Dare I ask what 'supplements' were involved?


i used 2ml test e and 2ml tren e for first 6 weeks and then switched to 100mg winny and 4ml one rip for last 6 weeks. also used T3 for 8 weeks. tried clen but the d hacks was too strong so didnt use much of it. no other stims that i can think of as had the d hacks powerstack and again that blew my head off!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> This was 10 weeks difference last year from start of prep to 2 weeks out. Think I've got some more somewhere


Impressive! what the fvck you do to lose that much fat in 10 weeks?? what AAS? what fat burners? what calories? haha


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> This was 10 weeks difference last year from start of prep to 2 weeks out. Think I've got some more somewhere


Nice man


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> This was 10 weeks difference last year from start of prep to 2 weeks out. Think I've got some more somewhere


That's a great cut in 10 weeks mate, awesome stuff


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


>


faaaaaark nice one mate!!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> View attachment 166379


Nice transformation did it take long to get to that stage?

Glasses aren't bad either


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> This was 10 weeks difference last year from start of prep to 2 weeks out. Think I've got some more somewhere


And this is why I chose you as my coach..... That and I pay you in blow jobs


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

View attachment 166380


This is me after my first cycle


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

anotherandy said:


> View attachment 166380
> 
> 
> This is me after my first cycle


 :lol:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

anotherandy said:


> View attachment 166380
> 
> 
> This is me after my first cycle


Smashing the MT2 as well I see


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> This was 10 weeks difference last year from start of prep to 2 weeks out. Think I've got some more somewhere


You look like Munch out of 2 pints of lager an a packet of crisps

If he took gear instead of M-kat lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Last years years summer recomp 19 weeks. Was a newb as well.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> View attachment 166367


What sort of timescale between the pics?

How tall are you?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What sort of timescale between the pics?
> 
> How tall are you?


It was about 12 weeks I think, maybe less, I lost about 35lbs between those pics

Im 5'10


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 166368
> View attachment 166369
> View attachment 166370
> View attachment 166371
> ...


Love that first pic. Cracks me up everytime I see it.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> Impressive! what the fvck you do to lose that much fat in 10 weeks?? what AAS? what fat burners? what calories? haha


Mate i started prep on just over 4000 cals and think last week of prep I was still on about 2500 cals so not a huge drop. 45mins cardio was max I did fasted and 15mins after training and that was probably last 2 weeks of prep. I've got a fast metabolism, which as said is a plus but also a hindrance sometimes


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> It was about 12 weeks I think, maybe less, I lost about 35lbs between those pics
> 
> Im 5'10


That's some going, in the first pic you look like a powerfully built guy and it's a great final physique. I'd be happy with either if I could get there.

I think my problem with cutting is, it's nigh on impossible to hold onto the condition for long so with that in mind I seem to stay where I can hold it long term. :confused1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's some going, in the first pic you look like a powerfully built guy and it's a great final physique. I'd be happy with either if I could get there.
> 
> I think my problem with cutting is, it's nigh on impossible to hold onto the condition for long so with that in mind I seem to stay where I can hold it long term. :confused1:


Drugs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Love that first pic. Cracks me up everytime I see it.


Lol 10 stone of pure hench blud


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Not the best of images because I don't take progress pictures so here's a couple off Facebook

View attachment 166384


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Mate i started prep on just over 4000 cals and think last week of prep I was still on about 2500 cals so not a huge drop. 45mins cardio was max I did fasted and 15mins after training and that was probably last 2 weeks of prep. I've got a fast metabolism, which as said is a plus but also a hindrance sometimes


Same mate. Weight flys off,bulking is harder.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Drugs.


I know that I need to enter the dark side, I just can't decide where to source. Gym, 'net or a 4 day break to Sharm...!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 166386
View attachment 166387
View attachment 166388
View attachment 166389


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I know that I need to enter the dark side, I just can't decide where to source. Gym, 'net or a 4 day break to Sharm...!!


I've never had a problem on the net


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I've never had a problem on the net


lol agreed. You don't have to look very hard on the net


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I know that I need to enter the dark side, I just can't decide where to source. Gym, 'net or a 4 day break to Sharm...!!


If you can get Pharma then go for that, I got my last lot of Cidos off a mate that went there


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Before weights and a good meal

15/16 years old not sure on weight

View attachment 166390


found weights just cant stop eating lol

28 weighing bang on 21 stone

View attachment 166391


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I know that I need to enter the dark side, I just can't decide where to source. Gym, 'net or a 4 day break to Sharm...!!


Get to sharm bud, if you buy over 150mil then the amount your saving compared to normal internt price will pay for a 7 day break


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Before weights and a good meal
> 
> 15/16 years old not sure on weight
> 
> ...


look like noel gallagher in first pic :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I know that I need to enter the dark side, I just can't decide where to source. Gym, 'net or a *4 day break to Sharm.*..!!


This, I go 3 times a year, pharma grade test dirt cheap for 250mgs.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> look like noel gallagher in first pic :lol:


lol look back at that and think what a state mind you still look at myself and think that now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol look back at that and think what a state mind you still look at myself and think that now.


yeah i wasnt gonna say that lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah i wasnt gonna say that lol


lmao your going to get beaten by a mess :gun_bandana:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Same mate. Weight flys off,bulking is harder.


Yeah mate it is. Well gaining quality size is without putting too much **** on anyway


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> lmao your going to get beaten by a mess :gun_bandana:



View attachment 166395


:laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate it is. Well gaining quality size is without putting too much **** on anyway


Yep. Finished my cut yesterday and can't stop eating now.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yep. Finished my cut yesterday and can't stop eating now.


stop it, summers around the corner, you need to be in shape.

Fat guy round the pool gets the 4/10s.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> stop it, summers around the corner, you need to be in shape.
> 
> Fat guy round the pool gets the 4/10s.


Lol. Done 1kg of greek yoghurt in today.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Some Good ones


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


>


Veins on that last pic are insane!


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

View attachment 166398


133 days  Only 10kg difference.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

gradziol said:


> View attachment 166398
> 
> 
> 133 days  Only 10kg difference.


great work.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Derrick said:


> Nice transformation did it take long to get to that stage?
> 
> Glasses aren't bad either


About 3/4 years but with a big nasty break up filled gap in the middle, there's about 7 stone difference between the pics.


----------



## Believe2Achieve (Mar 13, 2012)

View attachment 166410
View attachment 166411
View attachment 166412
View attachment 166413


8 Months Progress, Still got a long way to go!


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Fatty










Commence lifting 140kg










Strongman 125kg










Powerlifter 115kg










Diet 97kg










Diet too much 90kg










Bulk 110kg










Favourite pic to date about 105kg










Dieting again show in 11


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Really good transformations here. Sometimes you look at someone in good shape and can't imagine them before they trained.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

14 weeks later


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

think i need to get some gear in about me lol, some massive transformations in here.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

View attachment 166416


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

2 months


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> View attachment 166386
> View attachment 166387
> View attachment 166388
> View attachment 166389


A bit worried to ask but what's going on with your hands in that first middle pic?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

T100 said:


> A bit worried to ask but what's going on with your hands in that first middle pic?


was putting tacky on ready for the stones :lol:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> was putting tacky on ready for the stones


Ah makes sense, looking at the picture I thought it was a day out at the park haha sorry mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

T100 said:


> Ah makes sense, looking at the picture I thought it was a day out at the park haha sorry mate


haha no it was a day out at the uk`s strongest novice :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

1st pic- Sept 13, about a year and a half natty lifting 86kg

2nd pic- Jan 15 96kg


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> View attachment 166386
> View attachment 166387
> View attachment 166388
> View attachment 166389


Good old Hercules gym in that 3rd pic!


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Some great transformation pics here, it is hard to describe how awesome feeling it is when u achieve something like that, for me it has been almost life changing, I have achieved something I have never dreamed possible (****, I have six-pack now, WHOOOO!!!  ), it takes ****load of hard work but is worth every ****ing day of going through it!!!

Well done ppl!!!

Something positive I just wanted to share, dont mind me


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Jeez I really do need to find a source. :crying:


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

gradziol said:


> View attachment 166398
> 
> 
> 133 days  Only 10kg difference.


That gives me inspiration to cut the fcuk up! Mad what a few kg difference can do to you.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> That gives me inspiration to cut the fcuk up! Mad what a few kg difference can do to you.


True bro, I was sure for years that I look ok, then decided to cut and results went beyond anything I have dreamed about (and helped me realize that rly I have looked **** for years and been fooling myself), now, after 6 weeks of reverse diet and at 92kg I look massive and love it but still know that is just a beginning


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

gradziol said:


> True bro, I was sure for years that I look ok, then decided to cut and results went beyond anything I have dreamed about (and helped me realize that rly I have looked **** for years and been fooling myself), now, after 6 weeks of reverse diet and at 92kg I look massive and love it but still know that is just a beginning


Was there any drugs involved in the cut?

I'm sitting at 97kg at 5"11 at the moment with about 5 weeks left of my bulk. Definitely a bit fat but put some good amount of muscle on and know if I truly cut down to a decent bf % say below 12ish I'd look top. (Or at least I think I would :lol: ) Don't think I've ever really gone down below 15% if am honest, get a few outlines of abs and think thats it job done but not this time!!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


>


Nice bit of eye candy for a Saturday morning


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kristina said:


>



View attachment 166426


@Keeks has some competition


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

View attachment 166427


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

RACK said:


> View attachment 166427


Whoa. When was that pic taken on the right?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Kristina said:


>


Wow, you look so much healthier in the later pics.. amazing progress and transformation.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

View attachment 166430


17yr old

24yr old

View attachment 166432


Not a short time but progress


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Kristina said:


>


Marry me!!!  

But seriously - awesome, I am going to save it and show to every woman that believes that lifting will make her "muscular and too big" from now on.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> Was there any drugs involved in the cut?


Clen, T3, TestP, TrenA, Masteron, Proviron, ECA, Winstrol  So yes, some "drugs" have been involved but believe me or not, it was still hard road, there is no magic pill out there. I think most of cycle helped me to keep my muscles rather than lose fat.

Wights almost daily, perfect diet (with weekly adaptation to current progress) and daily cardio (started at 30min, at the end been doing 60min ed).

Shaving chest also helped


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Kristina said:


> Whoa. When was that pic taken on the right?


About 4 months before the after pic lol. Went from 18st to 11 and half. Over did the cut a bit but I was that lean I had no a55 cheeks

There's a few pics on here of my legs. They looked sliced, think they're on my insta too

Lovin your transformation btw


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Lewy_h said:


> View attachment 166430
> 
> 
> 17yr old
> ...


Mate, slow progress is better than no progress :thumb:


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

gradziol said:


> Clen, T3, TestP, TrenA, Masteron, Proviron, ECA, Winstrol  So yes, some "drugs" have been involved but believe me or not, it was still hard road, there is no magic pill out there. I think most of cycle helped me to keep my muscles rather than lose fat.
> 
> Wights almost daily, perfect diet (with weekly adaptation to current progress) and daily cardio (started at 30min, at the end been doing 60min ed).
> 
> Shaving chest also helped


Looking to use test/tren/t3 when I get round to do my cut. Hoping the t3 gives a little extra edge to the cut to get me leaner than I have been before. Looking forward to the grind but whenever I cut down, I always wanna just get back to bulking. :lol:


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> Looking to use test/tren/t3 when I get round to do my cut. Hoping the t3 gives a little extra edge to the cut to get me leaner than I have been before. Looking forward to the grind but whenever I cut down, I always wanna just get back to bulking. :lol:


Don't we all?  I ****ing dreamed about food mate  Especially near the end. Never been starving myself during this cut, that's counterproductive, but still ur body wants more calories, natural reaction.

T3 is great, I have used it at low dose during whole cut (actually still on it but only 25mcg ed, just to finish reverse diet) but u can cycle it. Tren is so awesome that I dont have to say more, u try it once u love it forever 

Clen is good if u can stand sides  I have cycled it with ECA which I find less effective when it comes to loosing fat but awesome as pre-workout and basically mood lifter (apart from Proviron which is MUST-HAVE at the end of cut, otherwise u just miserable ****)


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

gradziol said:


> Mate, slow progress is better than no progress :thumb:


About 5st heavier, but used to party Friday-Sunday every weekend trying to stick the gym now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Good old Hercules gym in that 3rd pic!


haha yes you cant mistake it


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Lewy_h said:


> About 5st heavier, but used to party Friday-Sunday every weekend trying to stick the gym now


Same here tbh, used to party 3-4 days a week in my early 20ish. Now, do not party at all, been enjoying martial arts and lifting for last few years but when I look back I do not consider that party times as wasted years, good memories, just not so fun anymore 

So if u enjoy both just stick to it and do whatever u want mate, nice progress already so u must have been doing something right


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

gradziol said:


> Same here tbh, used to party 3-4 days a week in my early 20ish. Now, do not party at all, been enjoying martial arts and lifting for last few years but when I look back I do not consider that party times as wasted years, good memories, just not so fun anymore
> 
> So if u enjoy both just stick to it and do whatever u want mate, nice progress already so u must have been doing something right


Exactly the same for me mate! 25 next week only had a drink and bit coke once since New Years! Started Muay tha, feeling much better. Definitely Good memories


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

gradziol said:


> Don't we all?  I ****ing dreamed about food mate  Especially near the end. Never been starving myself during this cut, that's counterproductive, but still ur body wants more calories, natural reaction.
> 
> T3 is great, I have used it at low dose during whole cut (actually still on it but only 25mcg ed, just to finish reverse diet) but u can cycle it. Tren is so awesome that I dont have to say more, u try it once u love it forever
> 
> Clen is good if u can stand sides  I have cycled it with ECA which I find less effective when it comes to loosing fat but awesome as pre-workout and basically mood lifter (apart from Proviron which is MUST-HAVE at the end of cut, otherwise u just miserable ****)


Food i wad craving a whole egg (yolk and white) i had been eating egg whites and chicken breast sausages on my cut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bixx said:


> Aw it won't show me this pik and everyone is buzzing over it. I wanna see lol


It brightened up my day lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

RACK said:


> About 4 months before the after pic lol. Went from 18st to 11 and half. Over did the cut a bit but I was that lean I had no a55 cheeks
> 
> There's a few pics on here of my legs. They looked sliced, think they're on my insta too
> 
> Lovin your transformation btw


Holy crap that's insane haha!

Thank you!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RACK said:


> About 4 months before the after pic lol. Went from 18st to 11 and half. Over did the cut a bit but I was that lean I had no a55 cheeks
> 
> There's a few pics on here of my legs. They looked sliced, think they're on my insta too
> 
> Lovin your transformation btw


You looked like you were on deaths door back then.

Shredded to fvck, but Jesus it did not look healthy!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Smitch said:


> You looked like you were on deaths door back then.
> 
> Shredded to fvck, but Jesus it did not look healthy!


Yeah mate, I felt like I had been dug up


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Great posts in here


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

5 weeks into prep. All i have on phone atm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> 5 weeks into prep. All i have on phone atm


What a difference in 5 weeks. You got this sh1t nailed mate.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

FelonE said:


> What a difference in 5 weeks. You got this sh1t nailed mate.


Just to clarify that was 2014 .. Im a Fat cnut atm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Just to clarify that was 2014 .. Im a Fat cnut atm


Still a great job.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Just to clarify that was 2014 .. Im a Fat cnut atm


you`re not alone :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

View attachment 166456


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Kristina said:


>


You've struck a beautiful balance in your physique. Awesome job.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

View attachment 166458


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

my twopenneth... done between may - august last year...


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Some great transformations in this thread. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

This thread is so awesome! Best thing I've seen on UKM in a long time! Look at you all....! This is the best thing about this journey and about meeting all the people along the way, everyone has their story to tell... love it! :rockon:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Kristina said:


> This thread is so awesome! Best thing I've seen on UKM in a long time! Look at you all....! This is the best thing about this journey and about meeting all the people along the way, everyone has their story to tell... love it! :rockon:


Your pics are quite amazing, it goes to show what a load of b0llocks some "hard gainer" guys talk, you've gone from an extremely slim frame to holding more muscle mass than a lot of guys on here.

:laugh:


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

View attachment 166462


first two are me at school (57kg)...third one is the year I started lifting (62kg)

4th pic is me at my biggest 87 (kg)... 5th is where I'm at now 77 kg


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

JuggernautJake said:


> View attachment 166462
> 
> 
> first two are me at school (57kg)...third one is the year I started lifting (62kg)
> ...


Nice mate 3rd pic though you look dead small for a year of lifting but look good now mate great progress


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Your pics are quite amazing, it goes to show what a load of b0llocks some "hard gainer" guys talk, you've gone from an extremely slim frame to holding more muscle mass than a lot of guys on here.
> 
> :laugh:


Haha, thanks so much! Yeah it's genuinely true; I always want to encourage the really skinny ones more than anything - I had been anorexic and really sick for years and had lost so much mass that I felt 10 steps behind my 'naturally-athletic' type of build as a kid... it was weird, it also meant I had to work on a lot of imbalances that came to surface as my body became stronger... really taught me a lot about imbalances and how to work on them and prevent them etc..!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

JuggernautJake said:


> View attachment 166462
> 
> 
> first two are me at school (57kg)...third one is the year I started lifting (62kg)
> ...


Hahaha are you wearing a SPORTS BRA?! :lol: Brilliant!

Awesome work.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Haha, thanks so much! Yeah it's genuinely true; I always want to encourage the really skinny ones more than anything - I had been anorexic and really sick for years and had lost so much mass that I felt 10 steps behind my 'naturally-athletic' type of build as a kid... it was weird, it also meant I had to work on a lot of imbalances that came to surface as my body became stronger... really taught me a lot about imbalances and how to work on them and prevent them etc..!


Yea you did look really skinny in the first pics but you have made incredible progress congrats


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Kristina said:


>


OMG !! your transformation is definitely the best !!

also big props on beating anorexia !! 

*note, dat ass though


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Great transformations!!!

Here's my 2yr progress from when I first joined the forums up to last summer(2012-2014)...

View attachment 166464
View attachment 166465


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


>


Like and like :thumbup1:


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Kristina said:


>


Fcuk had to cross my legs as i am sitting next to the missus but aint looking at her


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Great transformations!!!
> 
> Here's my 2yr progress from when I first joined the forums up to last summer(2012-2014)...
> 
> ...


you have sick biceps, no ****

any thing you can attribute to making them grow like that?


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

gradziol said:


> View attachment 166398
> 
> 
> 133 days  Only 10kg difference.


smashed this mate great transformation there... Methods used???


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

View attachment 166470


Alltough this is 5 months old, and some new stuff has happend since


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

JuggernautJake said:


> you have sick biceps, no ****
> 
> any thing you can attribute to making them grow like that?


Thanks mate.

Tbh, my arms just seem to respond to anything really, just lucky I guess?

Shame my fvcking legs don't lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Tbh, my arms just seem to respond to anything really, just lucky I guess?
> 
> Shame my fvcking legs don't lol.


I think 99% of people would happily have no legs in place of huge arms mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I think 99% of people would happily have no legs in place of huge arms mate


Until they get to the beach or swimming pool...


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Some great transformations here people


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Until they get to the beach or swimming pool...


True. But how many people on holiday do you come across that actually look like they train lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Until they get to the beach or swimming pool...


Only if you like rocking speedos:lol:

That's why board shorts were invented


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kristina said:


>


Anyone know if you can do a 3d model from a 2d image on one of those 3d printers? If so where can you find one


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Shreddedbeef said:


> smashed this mate great transformation there... Methods used???


Already described it somewhere here but simply:

1. Almost daily weights, I dont believe in overtraning when assisted, if I feel tired I just skip a day, have a rest, more sleep on that day and smash it next. Sometimes I would have 1h power nap before workout, also helps.

2. Daily cardio, started on 30min ed, upped 5min every week till I have been doing 60min ed.

3. Good diet, low fats, same carbs ed at first, then rotation (for me it was 40/200/400g) and at the end depending on the look every week we have been changing carbs with my online coach (oh yes, I have done it with online coach, without him that wouldn't be possible). Proteins and fats r same for last 5 months.

4. Assisted so: TestP/TrenA/Masteron/T3/ECA/Clen/Winstrol/Proviron

Simple 

What is funny, on same training program but with much less cardio, bulking diet and only Sustanon my younger brother put 4 stones in same time  Which proves that diet is everything (or at least biggest part of ur success).


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Around 18 months between these pics.


----------



## snuden (Aug 26, 2010)

Wasp said:


> Around 18 months between these pics.


f*cking nice work..

Btw love the wifebeater tan


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

snuden said:


> f*cking nice work..
> 
> Btw love the wifebeater tan


Thanks mate. Lol I can't get rid of it, just keep burning lol


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

snuden said:


> f*cking nice work..
> 
> Btw love the wifebeater tan


great work mate



Wasp said:


> Around 18 months between these pics.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> View attachment 166416


10/10 hairstyle gains Mundo


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Wasp said:


> Around 18 months between these pics.


good work there man, is this an old pic? what was the bulk of your routine getting to this? AAS?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> 5 weeks into prep. All i have on phone atm


The irony of your tattoo :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> The irony of your tattoo :lol:


I no i no  it happend before the bodybuilding venture


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

scot-ish said:


> good work there man, is this an old pic? what was the bulk of your routine getting to this? AAS?


Thanks bud.

The 'after' pic is old think I took it around October?

I really like 2 day splits so:

Day 1, Chest & Back

Day 2, Legs, Arms and shoulders

Between 2 and 4 exercises for each bodypart and either 1 or 2 sets per exercise depending on which one and what ever reps I feel like as long as I get a new 1rm%

I take a break when I need it, but usually can hit 2 on 1 off.

Been using 500mg teste and 300mg trene for 10 weeks and cruise on 150mg teste a week for 12 weeks. I've been repeating that for the last 2 years now and it's still working really well, I'm leaner and 3kg up from october photo.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Awesome work in this thread. Amazing how much bigger a lower bodyfat % can make someone look!


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Start of first injectable cycle

View attachment 166516


Last jab done yesterday of twelve week test c at 500mg pw

Not sure how happy to be with results being a glass half empty kind of guy lol

View attachment 166517


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

4 months, i need some better pictures

View attachment 166518


View attachment 166519


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not a physique trainer as such, but I did a bit of a recomp a little while back...


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

gradziol said:


> Already described it somewhere here but simply:
> 
> 1. Almost daily weights, I dont believe in overtraning when assisted, if I feel tired I just skip a day, have a rest, more sleep on that day and smash it next. Sometimes I would have 1h power nap before workout, also helps.
> 
> ...


Like it mate similar to the stack im looking at using to cut down for physique comp this year once im done growing  Will be looking at playing round with my cars to but would be interested to know who your online coach was?


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

View attachment 166650
View attachment 166651
was fatty to start and never been in gm till 29 years old

View attachment 166652
then lost wieght and thought i looked great lol

View attachment 166653
View attachment 166654
View attachment 166655
then i trained and eat properly and never happy now lol never big enough


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Now hands up, is there ANYONE here that did it natty? I need to know if there is any hope for me. :laugh:


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

MFM said:


> Now hands up, is there ANYONE here that did it natty? I need to know if there is any hope for me.


i did but obviously isnt as good a progress as the enhanced people


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Mingster said:


> I'm not a physique trainer as such, but I did a bit of a recomp a little while back...
> 
> View attachment 166520
> View attachment 166521


At any age, that's cracking work there, bud. For a man approaching 70, it's outstanding... :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

richardrahl said:


> At any age, that's cracking work there, bud. For a man approaching 70, it's outstanding... :whistling: :tongue:


 :ban:

I'm only 52 in those pic ffs


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

View attachment 166657
From this

View attachment 166658
To this since August last year.

Had various weight changes over the past 8-10 years of training depending on my terrible eating habits. I have an addiction to chocolate- was eating a 1kg a day at one point!!! :innocent:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

View attachment 166659


tren, its a helluva drug


----------



## neil007 (Dec 19, 2014)

In just 12 weeks I gained 2 stone with a good diet, sleep and sus 250, deca, and dianabol.
View attachment 166660
View attachment 166661


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Aged 18 before I'd ever even been close to a gym or lifted a finger.

View attachment 166662


Aged 19, still natural.

View attachment 166667


Aged 19 after a little diet down, still natural.

View attachment 166666


Aged 20, 6 weeks into first cycle. Test only using prop kickstart with cyp.

View attachment 166664
View attachment 166665


Aged 20, after 12 weeks at the end of first cycle and 6 weeks cutting.



Aged 22, pic taken last weekend trying to gain a decent amount of mass without getting too much fatter! :cursing:

View attachment 166668


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

me at 270lbs Feb last year










200 lbs around the end of August










195 lbs now on a slow cut all natural atm.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

View attachment 166838
View attachment 166839


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

View attachment 166848
View attachment 166849
still natty.


----------

